# General > Sport >  Wick & District Summer Pool League - Week 7

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick & District Summer Pool League - Week 7*


Camps Bar "2" are the first team to qualify for the Wick & District Summer Pool League semi final play-off stage after defeating defending champions Queens Hotel on Monday night.   The 2012 champions got the better of the current holders in a match where both sets of players played some outstanding pool.   [Read Full Article]

----------

